# Venison polish kielbasa



## papa t (Nov 21, 2016)

Good afternoon its papa t.
Been pretty busy making some venison sausages we made some venison Kabasa yesterday and we used 7 pounds of ground pork 3 pounds of ground venison 2 cups dry milk nonfat 2 tablespoons of sea salt 2 cups of ice water 2 teaspoons of cure 1 tablespoon raw sugar 1 tablespoon black pepper 2 tablespoons of finely chopped garlic and 1 teaspoon heaping that is marjoram and 32 mm hog casing.
Mix all the dry ingredients except the dry milk in the 2 cups of ice cold water and mix well then add dry milk on top of the mixed venison and pork butt then add the water mixture to that and hana mix till tacky this will take about 5 minutes.
 Using the sausage attachment which should have two big holes one on top one on the bottomthat comes with your GrInder and your 32mm stuffing tub go a head and start stuffing i made mine about 32inch long so it fit better on my smoker. After you have made what you can you let the kielbasa hang to dry it took mine 35 minutes for the casings to dry then smoke at 165degrees till your it hits 152 degrees then immediately cool them down using either a ice water bath or cold shower till the it drops to 110 degrees then i wiped dry and hang on kitchen table at room temperature till you get a good bloom witch is the mahogany color you like but don't let it set out no more than 60 minutes it only took mine a half hour by then they are cool enough to package up.
We actually grilled some up for dinner tonight and it was off the charts good. Here are a picture of the fresh kielbasa and the smoked and grilled. Thanks  hopefully you enjoy them as much as we are. 
Papa t.












IMG_20161120_151448.jpg



__ papa t
__ Nov 21, 2016


















IMG_20161120_184049.jpg



__ papa t
__ Nov 21, 2016


















IMG_20161121_174458.jpg



__ papa t
__ Nov 21, 2016


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 22, 2016)

PT, you're making me hungry!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 22, 2016)

Good looking sausage!

Al


----------



## papa t (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks guys means alot.


----------



## ipyrek (Jan 3, 2017)

What kind of cure did you use ?


----------



## papa t (Jan 3, 2017)

Smoke house pink salt cure


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 3, 2017)

Those do look really good!


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 3, 2017)

Those look great!


----------



## papa t (Jan 3, 2017)

Thank you very much. I will say every one that has had them has asked where I ordered it from lol. They are delicious I have made 30lbs so far and my neighbor wants me to make 10lbs for him. Good luck if you make them the it is very important.


----------



## mowin (Jan 3, 2017)

Great job. Thumbs Up

I'll definitely be trying these.

:points:


----------



## papa t (Jan 3, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## papa t (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for the point mowin


----------



## rca dog (Jan 3, 2017)

Those look great !  Kielbasa is on my (getting longer) list of things to do ! Point !


----------



## tallbm (Jan 4, 2017)

Wow that looks amazing!

I can't wait to smoke my own.  I have about 30 pounds of all pork franks from a  181 pound feral hog taken in October.  I cant wait to do about 10 pounds smoked for my first time.  They are AMAZING fresh grilled, I can only imagine how they will turn out smoked!

Great work :)


----------



## papa t (Jan 4, 2017)

Oops


----------



## papa t (Jan 4, 2017)

You will love them smoked.Good luck and thank you


----------



## papa t (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks for the point rcadog


----------



## disco (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice looking sausage!

Disco


----------



## papa t (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks disco


----------



## smokin jay (Jan 6, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## papa t (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks smokin jay


----------

